# رسالة او تحذير لكل فتاة او سيدة



## †gomana† (15 فبراير 2006)

*رسالة او تحذير لكل فتاة او سيدة*

*Girls Beware of Strangers !*
*البنات و الغرباء
***Message: The next time when you see someone (stranger) using a Digital
Video Cam or Digital Camera pointing at you, don't think you are pretty 
And gorgeous.You are in danger in fact!! 
فى المره القدامه عندما تشاهدى شخصا غريبايصوب نحوك كاميرا رقيمه او كميرا فديو اياكى و ان تعتقدى انكى جميله و جذابه و لكن انتى فى خطر حقيقى*

*There are many pervert people doing this currently.
يوجد بعض الناس يفعلون ذلك فى الاونه الخيره
Don't think they are just tourists or reporters.Please be awakened and 
Alert when you are doing shopping in Big Malls, Airports, LRT Stations, 
Cinemas, Beaches, Hotels so forth.......!!!!
ايكى و ان تعتقدى انهم سائحون او صحفيون ارجوك كونى متيقظه و كونى حذره عندما تتبضعين فى المحال التجاريه و المطارات السينمات السواحل و الفنادق
Nowadays, technology in using high-tech cameras fixed with a type of 
Lens called PF LENS, which can see through clothings. The PF LENS is able to 
See through most types of clothes, for example, thin clothes, tight 
Clothes, sun dresses, swimsuits and so forth. 
In other words, the PF Lens allows the camera man to someone's clothes."see through" 

فى الوقت الحالى يوجد فى الكاميرات عدسه اسمها PF LENS تستطيع ان تخترق ما تحت الملابس و اغلب انواع الانسجه مثل ملابس البحر

**Suggest that whenever you suspect some strangers holding a 
Camera or Digicam pointing at you, try to avoid facing him (face to face). 
**فى حاله شكك فى شخص يصوب الكاميرا باتجاهك واجهيه
Quickly use your handbag or any shopping bags in hand to cover your whole front 
Body (in case), Next,escape from the scene as soon as possible. This is to 
Save a situation from landing yourself into the hands of evil. *
**او حاولى غطاؤ نفسك بحقيبه يدك او المشتروات و خصوصا جسمك حاولى الهرب باسرع وقت ممكن
Finally, If you are concern with many of your good lady friends, please 
Make an effort to forward this message to them so that they are also saved 
From being victims of those perverts preying around them unawared...!!!*
--
**و اذا كنتى مهتمه ارجوكى ارسلى هذه ارساله الى اكبر عدد من السيدات لانه يوجد عدد كبير من الضحاياه*

*اخوتى فى الرب لقد و صلتنى هذه الرساله بالغه الانجليزيه و قد ترجمتها و قد تصرفت فى بعض الالفاظ حتى يسهل اراسلها لاكبر عدد مكن من الفتيات
وقد نقلته ايضا الى منتدى المرأه حتى يتمكن اكبر عدد من الفتيات قراته*
*ارجو منكم اراسل هذه الرساله الى اكبر عدد من الفتيات الاتى تعرفهن
ربنا يحافظ على بناته و اولاده*


*انا ناقلة الموضوع ده من منتدى وان واى للعلم*
*وارجو ان الكل يرسلها الى جميع  الجروبات عشان الحرص على اولادنا واخوتنا فى المسيح*​


----------



## Maya (15 فبراير 2006)

*لا أعرف إن كان هذا الرابط يحوي معلومات حول الموضوع :

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/see-thru-lens.html*


----------



## blackguitar (16 فبراير 2006)

*ياه الناس وصلت لدرجه دى من الفجر؟*
*يارب ارحمنا *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (16 فبراير 2006)

صدقونى كل اللى اقدر اقولة
الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون


----------



## †gomana† (25 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا لكل اخواتى اللى ردوا بالموضوع *
*الرب يحافظ على اولاده*


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا و طبعا لازم يكون فى مقاومه منهم 
و ياريت كلنا نشكر جومانا على الخبر الخطير ده احنا مش عارفين من غيرها كان ممكن يحصل ايه
                                                                                  صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------

